

Recce, A Rich, Interactive Map That’s Also A Gaming Platform - oscardpt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/13/recce-a-rich-interactive-map-thats-also-a-gaming-platform-launches-with-4m-from-nea/

======
chrisisaacs
This is sweet!

~~~
sambeau
And why would you say that, Chris?

~~~
chrisisaacs
Sam,

I think it is pretty different compared to other mapping apps, and I am an
eeGeo shill! :)

